# Trip to Easter Island & Machu Picchu. Need advice.



## nc0b (Sep 8, 2014)

In November my wife and I are headed to the aforementioned destinations. What we can bring is rather limited in weight and bulk, so I need some first-hand advice as to how much camera equipment to bring. As a minimum I will take my 6D and 24-105mm f/4 lens. I would also like to take a 60D and 70-200mm f/4 zoom. I cannot see risking my 70-200mm f/2.8 II due to size, weight or risk of loss. I read that nothing over 200mm is allowed at Machu Picchu unless you pay $300 as a pro photographer, which I certainly am not. One body/lens set scares me should something break. From a security standpoint, some travelers recommend a "frontpack" as opposed to a "backpack". Our personal safety is more important than the contents of a backpack, since at least the camera equipment is fully insured. I want to take pictures, but I also don't want to be a slave to my camera. This is the first time we have ever been out of the US or Canada, so at 67 years old I need to make reasonable choices. Your input desperately desired!


----------



## SoullessPolack (Sep 8, 2014)

Having traveled quite extensively, much of the fear is spouted by people who have never actually left the country and hear these horror stories that affect 0.01% of the population.

I'll get more into that in a moment.

As far as equipment...you said you don't want to be a slave to your equipment, but do want to take pictures. Hearing that, and if I was saying that myself, I would bring one camera and two, maybe three, lenses. I don't know if you have one, but I would also bring an ultrawide in addition to the 24-105 and 70-200. Good call on the f4 version, I always take that one when traveling. If you bring too much gear, that itself can be a real hassle. Switching to this lens or that. This camera or that camera. Sometimes the simplest and least amount of gear is best. I'm often the most creative when I bring only one lens and am forced to shoot with those focal lengths. So to sum up, my personal recommendation would be the 24-105, 70-200, and an ultrawide if you have it. From my own trip to Machu Picchu, I might even forego the 70-200. The longest focal length shot I took there was 85mm.

As far as "frontpacks"...that's a great way to stand out that you're scared and have equipment you really want to protect. I use backpacks that don't look like/aren't photography backpacks. Otherwise you'll stick out like a sore thumb to someone who's looking for tourists like yourself. I use a regular backpack any student might use for school, and I have small cases for lenses/camera inside there. From my travels, I would say the most important thing, or one of the most important things, is how you carry yourself. Stand tall, be confident, walk with purpose, and be aware of your surroundings. That alone will greatly decrease any already small chances of something happening to you. Stay in areas with people. Basically, at least to me, I do the same stuff abroad that I do here to protect myself. Lastly, don't even worry too much about it. You'll kill your vacation otherwise. Odds are very low something will happen, and if you do what I described, there'll be many other potential victims around than yourself.

Enjoy the trip. I haven't been to Easter Island, but Machu Picchu is an amazing place!


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 8, 2014)

You will have a marvelous trip! I concur, don't be a slave to your equipment. Remember the weight and bulk of what you carry. I am almost your age and don't want to carry too much, especially if it is hot or I am at altitude. I have traveled extensively with what I call my "Travel Triumvirate"......the 24-105+70-200 f/4IS and 17-40. Before I had my 5diii, I carried the 15-85+10-22+70-200 f/4IS with my 50D. That is it.......no tripod or super-white or flash or anything, just those 3 items (unless it is a photography trip like to Bosque del Apache). If I am trekking, I use a backpack (F-Stop Loka). If I am walking around, I use a messenger type bag (Thinktank Retrospective 7). I might not get photos that warrant hanging in a museum, but I get quite a few keepers that work for my purposes. You can do a lot with some cropping and post processing that will make up for leaving your 2.8 at home.....Look at:

http://jpacker.smugmug.com/India-2014/Madurai/

to see what I have done with all existing light even in the evenings. And your 6D does really well at high ISO settings.

As far as security is concerned, just be smart. I agree that I would not call attention to yourself with a "front pack." Besides, that is not an ergonomic way to carry a load. There will be a gazillion folks at Machu Pichu. Be sure to get the sunrise shot and the overview shot. Please let us know about Easter Island. I'd love to go there some day.


----------



## klickflip (Sep 9, 2014)

Jeez , thats more kit than I use on many jobs!

Seriously, a 6D an 35mm prime.. free yourself!! 

Why do so many keen ams want to own or feel the need to carry a white lens around? I can't stand using one on a job nevermind carry it for fun. 
Unless your going birding or on safari then why bother? The best shots will probably be the wider ones anyway when its travel and docu. A nice F1.4 medium wide prime means you can still get shallow dof portraits or detail shots if needed. 

However can't go wrong with the 24-105 and an UW zoom 17-40 or similar, many more better travel shots will suit that than the 70-200. Or maybe just 17-40 plus a 50 or 85 .. but leave the F1.2s at home however tempting it is!! 


Good advice, using a student backpack non photo with kit in smaller padded bag inside. or get a cheap canvas backpack from the market over there. 

Have fun, sounds like a great holiday and photo op


----------



## brad-man (Sep 9, 2014)

I see in your signature that you don't have an UWA. This might be a good time to pick up the most wonderful 16-35 f/4. That, along with your 70-200 f/4, should serve you well. For 35-70 you can zoom with your feet. I envy your trip to Machu Picchu immensely. Have a great time.


----------



## geoffmalter (Sep 9, 2014)

You didn't mention if you were taking the train to Machu Picchu or the 4-5 day guided trek. If it's the latter then you may want to rethink what you want to carry. When my daughter did the trek a few years ago, the outfitter had porters carrying the bulky stuff. For what it's worth, she took a Nikon D40, 18-55 VR, and a 35 f1.8, and brought back a lot of keepers. If you're going by train, then it's a different story as to what to bring. I'll defer to the other posters in this thread. Have a great trip. My daughter did. Be safe.


----------



## bombadil09 (Sep 9, 2014)

At least for MP, you just need a standard zoom lens and maybe an UWA, depending on if you want to climb up Wayna or Huayana Picchu. I've been there twice, both times with 60D and UWA, standard and 70-200, and didn't have any issues regarding security. Sure, you have to take care you your belongings, but not more than normally.


----------



## nc0b (Sep 9, 2014)

I appreciate all the input. To answer a few questions, we are not doing the Inca Trail, but are taking the train from the Sacred Valley to Aquas Calientes, then the bus to Machu Picchu. As for a UWA, my equipment list for my profile does list my Zeiss 18mm f/3.5. This was purchased way before the new 16-35mm f/4 came out. By the way, I do really like the Zeiss.


----------



## haversian (Sep 9, 2014)

nc0b said:


> In November my wife and I are headed to the aforementioned destinations. [...] I read that nothing over 200mm is allowed at Machu Picchu unless you pay $300 as a pro photographer, which I certainly am not.



That's a great trip! I was there 2 years ago with NatHab. I'm sure you'll have a blast. If you're flying into Cuzco and hiking around there a bit before heading to Machu Picchu, the altitude on site will seem like a breeze.


I can't say for sure re the 'pro' photography fee, as my 70-200/2.8 was the longest lens I brought. That said, nobody said anything about it, nor came up to check it out enough to determine the focal length, so I doubt that's true in practice, even if it is official policy. The place wasn't mobbed by photographers, though there were definitely a few people with tripods who weren't getting hassled by the park staff. Nor were the kids smoking pot; it's pretty laid-back.

If you want to climb Huayna Picchu to get a good view of the site from above, you'll need a separate pass, and there are limited numbers of them available, so inquire before you get there or you may miss out as I did.

You'll definitely want to get up early (5:30 or so) at least one day to take the first bus up from Aguas Calientes. Check what time that's going to be, since it varies (and be prepared for the truth to be something other than what you're told; bring a book or something to read in line). Then when you get there, head up and left to the Inca Bridge. It's maybe a 45 minute hike, but totally worth it. When we were there, we had the place to ourselves for about 30-40 minutes before a tour group got in. The morning fog rolled in and out at least twice while we were there.

The hike around the opposite side, to the Sun Gate, is worthwhile too but was more crowded and less appealing. Though we were there later in the day; it could be it's just as magical in the morning hours.

On FF, 24mm was wide enough for me - I stitched anything I wanted wider than that. But I could definitely see wanting a wider lens. There are a few details that you might want something longer than 200mm for, but as an amateur, it's hard to justify schlepping around something that big for just a few shots. More to the point, bring a hat, sun shirt, good hiking boots, or at least comfortable shoes with good tread, and good-sized water bottle. You'll be sweating hiking around the site. And don't look out the windows on the bus ride if you have a healthy fear of falling off the mountain.


----------



## nc0b (Nov 18, 2014)

Easter Island was a blast, and Tuesday we will fly back to Lima for the second leg of our trip. I was able to bring both the 6D with 24-105L and the 60D with 70-200 f/4 L IS to the Island. I really needed both camera/lens combinations for shooting the Moai. As an aside, I also brought a ham radio transceiver and made 25 contacts back to the states with a 10 watt radio and two wire antennas 15 feet off the ground, hung in a tree outside our cabin on Easter Island. It was a success on all fronts! My wife had said we will never be back, so go for it so you don´t have any regrets. Back on the camera subject, I bought the WD wireless Passport hard drive that copies an SD card to its internal hard drive as a backup. We didn't have a small laptop so the Western Digital device seemed like a good solution. Weather was perfect on the Island, so if we don`t get too much rain in Peru we will be happy.


----------



## tayassu (Nov 18, 2014)

I'd go for 6D+24-105 and 60D+70-200/4 and the Zeiss 18mm (judging from your signature).

Have a great trip!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry for seeing this thread so late. If you haven't hit Cuzco yet on your way to MP, you might see if you can borrow/rent/steal a super wide angle. You will find yourself on a promontory with a series of valleys surrounding you, and there is just no way in heck you can capture the awesomeness of it even slightly with a normal focal length lens. The ruins are amazing, but they are the second attraction. I bet you could make a living renting a Tokina 11-16mm lens over and over again while staying at the mountaintop hotel. 

It's sort of like the grand canyon, but harder to get in the frame. You're actually more closed in, but the scale is similar, making wide angle even more necessary. 

If you are unable to find one, or borrow from a fellow traveler, you might think of doing a stitched panorama. 

Final advice: take it slow as you move around up there. Chew the coca leaves. You WILL get altitude sickness if you do anything mildly straining for more than 10 minutes, especially coming from sea level (although you'll be glad to get rid of the perfume of Lima). 

And please post a pic or two. Wish we were there with you.


----------



## nc0b (Nov 22, 2014)

The weather at Machu Picchu was perfect even though the forecast was 60% chance of rain. I used the 6D and 24-105mm about 85% of the time. On occasion it would have been nice to have had the 18mm Zeiss along, but a third body was out of the question. Changing lenses would have been impractical, but handling the 6D and the 60D with the 70-200mm f/4 IS worked very well. A German visitor had his 5D Mk II and 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, which would have been way to restrictive from my perspective. No need for the f/2.8 vs. f/4 in a sunny day, plus I shot a lot at 24mm

The only problem I had, viewing only on the 6D LCD at this point, is the sky in some directions was a nice blue with white clouds, but in other directions it looks very washed out. When testing after one particularly bad shot, I backed the exposure off 1 stop and the camera seemed to lock up on the exposure time. (I was shooting in A mode.) The test shot was mostly sky and the exposure time was at least 5X too long. I had to turn the camera off and back on each time to clear it. This never happened with normal shots of the terrain, only with mostly sky. It was as if the UV was totally confusing the camera. No I didn't have any filter on the lens. 

I have now backed up all my memory cards with the WD wireless Passport hard drive that copies an SD card automatically. The WD device worked at home when I tested it, but I have no way to view the pictures on the hard drive until I get home. One can observe the time it takes to made the data transfer so it seems to be working properly.


----------



## nc0b (Nov 22, 2014)

A few things I forgot to mention. The altitude was a non-issue since we live in Denver at 5200 feet. Only got a little winded hoofing it up to the little "house" way up top. Since my wife has some mobility limitations and used two walking sticks, we hired a private guide who could adjust to our pace. He was fantastic and gave oodles of historical information. He even knew how to use manual focus to take our inverted picture in the reflecting water mirror. His English skills were top notch. For 150 Soles ($50 US dollars) having a private guide was a bargain. 

The buses ran every few minutes, as fast as they could load them. We stayed in Aguascalientes so an early bus was no problem. On the way back the bus let us off at the museum which had a good number of interesting artifacts. The botanic gardens, unfortunately, were a disappointment. The walk back to town was about 30 minutes.


----------

